# Solid Fuel & Home Heating Cheapest Suppliers Ireland (comparison websites?)



## thomsk (11 Sep 2008)

There does not seem to be a website that "scours the market" in Eire for the best value deals from the likes of Coal, briquettes, LPG, Kerosene, Oil, etc suppliers.

My thinking is that anyone who is pretty sure that they have found the cheapest supplier in their county (or any other county, that maybe friends relatives have mentioned)- share it with others, and let it be known on this website, with examples of prices!

I have found one website, that supposedly offers the best home heating oil prices, and encourages group discounting, called boilerjuice.ie


However, I have still managed to find cheaper deals!
This may have 3 positive effects (when many people currently could do with them):-

1) More people become aware of where the best deals are, and so save money.
2) The best value suppliers suddenly have more customers (and therefore can reduce their prices even further).
3) Greater competition forces other companies to drive down their prices!

To start with Kildare area, there is this site...

http://www.kingoil.ie/

Kerosene 82c a litre on orders over 850l.
Another in Kilkenny is Emo, around the same price.

Am still researching all the solid fuels.


----------



## soy (12 Sep 2008)

*Re: Solid Fuel & Home Heating Cheapest Suppliers Nationwide*

http://www.cheapestoil.ie/

I have no affiliation


----------



## ajapale (25 Sep 2008)

Moved from other financial issues to  Consumer Issues.


----------

